# So what do you do if your dog still seems hungry????



## Mijo's Mom

Hi everyone! Happy holidays to all!

Just wondering what you all do if your dog still seems hungry after he's had his food for the day? Guapo is on raw and getting one and a half patties per day because his weight is 14.4 pounds but he looks at me with those puppy dog eyes as if to say... "that's it?! FEED ME MORE!" and I feel bad not giving him more but I don't want him to turn into a pudge! What to do?!?!?!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Take him for a walk...*

That puppy dog look could mean a zillion things!


----------



## Sheri

How many ounces is your serving size? Tucker (13 lbs) gets 3 Nature's Variety raw medallions, with 1 ounce per medallion, (one in the morning and two in the evening.) I also keep kibble down to free feed. Some days he eats no kibble, some days he'll eat a few bites, and occasionally, (not very often,) he'll eat maybe 1/8-1/4 cup kibble through the day.

His weight is doing well and steady, with just the right amount of ribs to be felt.


----------



## ama0722

Some will say that dogs on just ground raw just eat too fast and dont really get to use their jaws to eat. I personally do some ground and some whole raw. But mine can always be hungry too  I think that is just healthy dog behavior to be opportunistic. Maybe you could also do a carrot kong or add some greenbeans to his diet during these times?


----------



## Missy

we add cooked green beans. what kind of treats do you give? I've noticed with my boys if the treats are grain based treats it just makes them hungrier. Also, if Guapo is a ball of energy he could possibly need a bit more... My vet says once they adjust to raw you can feed them quite a bit without them gaining weight, However at my boys energy level I have not found this to be true.


----------



## Metchosin

I agree with Amanda re the vegetables. I watch my dog's weight as he loves his food, too. At mealtimes, I add 4 finely chopped green beans or a 2 inch piece of carrot, or a brussel sprout. Other things like chopped up squash, cauliflower or broccoli seem to work, too. I find that as long as the veg is chopped well and mixed with the meat they get eaten. It looks like a bigger meal. A friend of mine says that food is food, though, so maybe I'm wrong. However, I find that when I add a few veggies on active days it seems more satisfying and my dog's weight has stayed fairly constant.
I have been thinking of adding a cod liver oil pill and about 1/4 tsp of kelp to his meals. Has anyone tried that? My dog's best friend is on a raw diet and he gets these once a day. 
My dog isn't on a raw diet, though. He gets cooked patties as he's not allowed to be on a raw diet if we do pet therapy visits. But, I think the extra nutrition from the cod liver oil and the kelp would be a good idea anyway.

Sharon & Tucker


----------



## Laurasch

Sheri said:


> How many ounces is your serving size? Tucker (13 lbs) gets 3 Nature's Variety raw medallions, with 1 ounce per medallion, (one in the morning and two in the evening.) I also keep kibble down to free feed. Some days he eats no kibble, some days he'll eat a few bites, and occasionally, (not very often,) he'll eat maybe 1/8-1/4 cup kibble through the day.
> 
> His weight is doing well and steady, with just the right amount of ribs to be felt.


Hi Sheri, That's very interesting that Tucker only gets 3 oz/day. I'm feeding Stella and Chewy's (very similar to NV) and the package says SIX oz/day for 15 lbs. I kept cutting Pepper back because he needs to lose weight and isn't and was feeling so stingy! Well now he's down to about what Tucker is getting. I've upped his exercise to 2+ miles/day but he's also getting treats, due to lots of recall work for the puppy  and can't leave out the 'big dog'. So thanks! I won't feel so guilty now.


----------



## moxie

Moxie is famished all the time. 2 medallions raw Primal AM, 2 in the PM. All he thinks about, his very first priority all the time is food, always seems famished..?? His weight is perfect. I can't even imagine what an unlimited, on demand feeding would bring about.


----------



## lfung5

What do I do? I feed him! That little stinker is always hungry. Scudder is a little chubster weighing in at a whopping 17plus lbs! The little guy isn't even 10 inches tall for crying out loud. I feel so bad when he looks at me with his hungry eyes. What's a mom to do? He's my only Hav that will eat anything I put in front of him. Gotta love him.

PS. He does like broccoli, carrots, asparagus, etc. 
I will feed him veg. if I feel he's gotten too much for the day and is still staring at me for more.


----------



## moxie

"Chubster" moxie loves any and every thing I have given him except beet greens. He is 11 1/2 lb, nicely muscular and I am too stubborn to let him get fat. My kids call him "Fats", he will run and dive into their dog's bowls of kibble whenever they are visiting and our backs are turned. I like to make him work for a single healthy snack inside a kong, he will work for a long time to free a sweet potato chicken strip and that is a winwin because the calories are low and it tires him out.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Dexter always seems hungry! He often holds out for something better at supper time. Is his weight stable? Happy? Full of Energy? In Agility? Overly Active?

Sometimes, Dexter has that look in his eyes about being hungry between meals, when nothing else seems to satisfy Dexter. So, I give him a "cookie" dog treat (Organic dog cookies)...Dexter loves these little snacks...one seems to satisfy him. Or if it around Lunch time, I will often give a dental dog treat about 1-3 x week. 

Are you feeding a high quality dog food? Are you feeding enough? How long as your pup been at this weight?


----------



## Pixiesmom

I free feed. I've always done this, and her breeder does it too. She burns off lots of calories during the day. She seems to have held steady at 6.4 lbs, give or take a few oz's She gets a combination of home cooked 1x daily with a 6 star kibble whenever she wants. So far so good.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am posting again......I have started free feeding (dry food tidbits) all the time. Dexter is 15 months old and he will eat now and then....but, he will also tell me when it wants his breakfast and supper. And.....he eats the entire meal, unless I misread him and he only wanted a snack (comes from the same cabinet). 

Some mornings Dexter has no interest in eating, so no wasted prepared meals. 

Dexter will also tell me if he wants a snack during mid-day.


----------



## marjrc

Connie, just check with the maker of the raw food you are giving Guapo and see if what you feed is enough. Different companies have different requirements. Adding finely chopped/grated veggies is a good idea! Let us know...


----------

